# Should he stay a buck?



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

For the sake of finding good homes I would like to breed good quality goats. The only thing I know people will like about this bucks kids is if they get his blue eyes and he is registered pure bred Nigerian Dwarf who will be bred to registered does. 
I don't want to breed a goat based on eyes so could anyone out there tell me if they see anything else about him that makes him a good breeding buck?
apparently he comes from good milk lines


May need to take a better picture..............


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, you will need more pictures. Front shot, rear shot and side shot if you can.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

...and dam's udder pictures and sire's dam's udder too if ya can.  What's the pedigree?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Does he have horns or are those scurs growing back?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Agree to needing all the photos.


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

Here are some pictures. He is not very well socialized yet so it was hard to get him to stand still and I may need to retake some.
I will get pictures of his dam tomorrow morning while milking but I don't think I can get pictures of the sire's dam.
he is not disbudded

Thanks


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

For some reason it will only let me post one picture per post


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

front, does one of his knees look funny?


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

rear


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

side


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

side 2


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

and one last front


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He looks to toe out both front and rear. The one front knee does look funky. You may be better off catching photos of him without you holding. Just take a bunch as he stands and moves around. Since he is not used to being held he is scrunching in photos. 

You can post multiple photos. You have to attach one and after it is uploaded then do the next. You can't insert more then one until one is done uploaded.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

From the photos of him and him being horned I would wether. Now if his dam has a great udder and you are aiming for milk more than show he may be with keeping but not sure without dam udder photos.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Of the 7 does I have had freshen so far this year I only would keep bucks out of 2 of them. I may feel different after the others freshen again but right now bucks are only being offered from those 2 next year.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's got several conformational issues going on that would make me wether him. 

-steep rump
-short neck and body
-not ideal legs

His dam's udder would have to be amazing if I were to keep him intact and still i'd be very careful choosing breedings for him due to several confo. things. But those are my standards...others have different goals in mind, but to me, he would make a much better wether. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree that you should wether him. You can't show a horned buck either, so showing is out of the question if you wanted to show him. He would make a cute wether though


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well...he could always be banded or surgically dehorned if she wanted to show.


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't intend to show HIM but my daughter may want to get into showing in the future and if we bred him his kids would be her choice of goats to (we would disbud the kids if she decides to show)
we don't have the does that he would be bred to yet either so we could choose them to try and 'fix' his bad qualities but then we might ruin her good qualities.

I thought he looked funny compared to our other buckling (that does come from good show lines) but whenever anyone sees the two of them they can't get past his blue eyes......Guess he will make a handsome blue eyed wether.

I am going to have to research all of this a lot more before she gets into showing :scratch:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

I wouldn't keep him to be honest. There are Many nice bucks being bred with blue eyes out there that have outstanding lines and conformation... I'd go for one of them instead.


----------

